# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật tuần này sẽ là những gói khuyến mãi thật hấp dẫn của các khách sạn/resort, ở một số điểm đến lý tưởng cho mùa hè như Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Quy Nhơn,... để bng”, tour đến với xứ sở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ và Canada sẽ kết thúc cập nhật cuối cùng trong tháng 5. Bắt đầu kế hoạch vui chơi cho những tháng hè nào !!

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa, Đà Lạt - “Kỳ Nghỉ Hè Đáng Nhớ”*

Giá: 4.499.000 VND/ 2 người/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Mimosa Superior với điểm tâm sángNước uống và trái cây tươi khi nhận phòngĐưa đón sân bay01 buổi ăn tối lãng mạn với nến và rượu Sâm banh01 Voucher trị giá 500.000 VND cho dịch vụ tại nhà hàng hoặc Spa01 suất foot massage 30 phút (Áp dụng cho đặt phòng 3 đêm trở lên)Miễn phí xe đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phố Đà LạtThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/06/2012 đến ngày 05/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Chắc chắn các bạn sẽ thích khu nghĩ dưỡng này. Nó có vị trí rất đẹp nhìn ra Hồ Tuyền Lâm và dải thực vật quanh khu nghỉ dưỡng, với luồng không khí trong xanh, mát mẻ xuất phát nơi rừng thông sẽ cho bạn cảm giác thật sự thư giãn. Didau cực kỳ thích resort này


* Villa Aria Mũi Né, Phan Thiết - “Trọn Gói Hè Biển và Nắng”*

Giá: từ 175 USD/ 2 người/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Garden Superior và bữa sáng hằng ngàyNước trái cây tươi chào đón và trái cây tươi trong phòngTrà và bánh mỗi chiều01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối02 cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơi

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/06/2012 - 30/09/2012 (có thể đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Sunrise Beach Hotel & Spa, Nha Trang - “Fantastic Summer Holiday”*

Giá: 5.850.000++ VND/ Gia đình (gồm 2 người lớn và 1 em bé dưới 12 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior và buffet sáng kiểu Mỹ mỗi ngàyChào mừng bằng giỏ trái cây và hoa tươi trong phòng khi đếnĐưa đón bằng xe bus01 bữa ăn tối và 01 phiếu thức uống 250.000 VNDĐồ chơi bãi biển dành cho em béMiễn phí sử dụng thiết bị Spa (xông hơi, tắm hơi và trung tâm thể dục)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng vào ngày Lễ 02/09/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort, Quy Nhơn - “Khuyến mãi mùa hè năm 2012”*

Giá: 2.877.000 VND/ 2 người/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden View và buffet sáng hàng ngày01 buổi ăn tối lãng mạnĐón và tiễn khách tại sân bayGiảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủiThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/05/2012 - 31/08/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố Aucklan , New Zealand*

Là thành phố lớn nhất của New Zealand. Auckland vừa mang vẻ hiện đại với kiến trúc châu Âu lại vừa mang nét hoang sơ với đồi núi, rừng rậm và nhiều bãi biển bao quanh thành phố. Auckland nổi tiếng là “thành phố thuyền buồm” và Waitemata Harbour được xem là cảng biển đẹp nhất với đủ loại thuyền buồm. Điểm tham quan chính mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến thành phố này là đảo Rangitoto và đồi Một Cây. Ngoài ra Auckland cũng có nhiều viện bảo tàng, vườn bách thảo cùng với nhiều di tích lịch sử về một nền văn hóa đa dạng nơi đây. Sự pha trộn giữa Châu Âu, Châu Á và người Maori bản địa tạo nên một vẻ độc đáo riêng cho thành phố này. Nào cùng đến và khám phá vẻ đẹp của thành phố thú vị này nhé  :Smile: 


*Kiwi International Hotel*

Giá: từ 55$

Nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện, dễ dàng đi bộ đến các nơi, phòng nhỏ nhưng rất sạch sẽ. Nhân viên ở đây cũng rất thân thiện và nhiệt tình

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Celestion Waldorf Apartment Hotel*

Giá: từ 110$

Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện, dễ dàng đi bộ đến các điểm tham quan, khu vực mua sắm. Phòng sạch sẽ, đầy đủ tiện nghi

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

